# OK Archery R8-40 / DS...



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

I wish to offer a review of my new 2011 OK Archery R8-40 / DS Compound Bow. I have owned the top line target bows from Hoyt, Mathews and PSE. These bows offer good quality and are used with success by professional archers.

It is my belief that OK Archery bows are superior to the aforementioned competitors bows. I offer the following observations for your consideration:

The most effective design features of the R8-40 / DS are the DS shoot through cable and " Hot Chili " three track cam system. This combination completely eliminates unequal load on the limbs and riser. There is no cam lean or loss of velocity due to friction caused by an offset cable system common to many competitors. The string tracks exactly on the bow's center line. The cams provide for a very smooth draw cycle with a short valley resulting in a 70% let off. The draw stops are located on the top and bottom cams. There are four points of stop contact, two top and two bottom they provide a completely solid stop. These combinations provide a very accurate shot sequence.

The grip is anatomically correct in that it locates on the Thumb Pad in the Palm resulting in a torque free grip. The grip configuration locates the bow between the Thumb and Index Finger resulting in a natural aim point. The back strap of the grip rests on top of the hand. This arrangement provides consistent vertical location of the bow in the hand. There are no " hot spots " caused by improper grip contouring. The OK Archery grip is flowing and well rounded, thus well accepted by the archer's hand.

My bow exhibits the following features:

40 inch ATA.
Fine texture high quality matte Black anodized finish on Aluminum parts. This is the standard finish and color.
8.1 inch brace height.
Right Hand Riser.
4.2 pound bare bow weight.
60 pound draw weight.
27.5 inch true draw length.

My bow launches a 370.6 grain arrow at 282 feet per second.

Ok Archery bows come with a very well made quick disconnect adapter for stabilizers as a standard accessory. The OK bow and cams are made from 7000 series Aluminum. Most other manufactures use 6000 series Aluminum which is cheaper and not nearly as strong.

One can order the following options:

Right or Left Hand Risers.
Color options for the bow and strings.
7.0 or 8.1 inch brace heights.
DST ( double shoot through risers ).
40 to 70 pound draw weights.
24 to 31.5 draw lengths ( draw modules have a plus or minus .50 inch range with .25 inch increments within the range. ).
Scopes, Sights, Arrow Rests, Stabilizers and mounting accessories.

The people at OK Archery have been creating the highest quality bows in Germany for over 30 years. They are a family owned business so they really care that you get the very best bow for your requirements.

Ordering your bow from OK Archery is easy. Just visit their web site at [email protected] contact them with your requirements and they will respond directly. After a few emails discussing your requirements your order will be placed. Payment is made via international wire transfer from your bank to OK Archery's bank in Germany, very simple. 12-15 weeks later you receive your bow from DHL / USPS.

I have included a link so you can see my R8-40 / DS bow. Please feel free to contact me with any comments or questions you may have.


http://s1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd497/tooltechstw/OK Archery Bows/

Respectfully,

Tooltech


----------



## mdrdlee (Jun 11, 2005)

This looks impressive. I looked at the web site. Have you finished the setup and shot this yet? It would be interesting to see how it shoots. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, I have setup my OK R8-40 / DS and have 1,500 arrows through it. I will not be returning to offset cable systems. I have sold all my bows with the cable guard, offset cable systems. After 1,500 arrows there is no wear on the strings or cables. The R8-40 / DS was very simple to setup and tune. I placed the height of the arrow across the 5/16-24 rest mounting screw hole, set the nock for a level arrow. I then set the arrow center line from riser to match the center line of the string. The result was perfect paper tears. I took the same arrow and installed a 100 grain Magnus Stinger 2 blade broad head...perfect flight and point of aim ( with the small target vanes )!

I never realized what a negative effect offset cable systems had on compound bow performance. The shorter ATA bows have the most to loose from offset cables. I am looking into setting up a hunting bow using the OK R8-34 / DS bow. When I get this rig up and running I will post a thread on the Archery Evaluation forum.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Awesome review of your new R8/40, Tooltech. :thumbs_up
Congratulations on getting a bow that is unsurpassed by any target bow built by anyone else. 
I know full well the advantages of the 3 track cams and shoot through harness.
The advantages far outweigh the disadvantages.
To my mind, there are only advantages with a 3 track bow !
Target and hunting arrows both benefit from the 3 track no torque, zero cam lean, perfectly aligned system. :thumbs_up
I can tune hunting broadheads with ease and spend very little time doing it with my 3 track bows.
Everyone should shoot whatever bow they like and enjoy, but, unless it has a 3 track shoot through system, I'm not interested. 
OK Archery is the only manufacturer that is enlightened enough and bold enough to build bows that feature the 3 track cam exclusively. :thumbs_up
I salute OK Archery for building and offering the best engineered shooting system, the world has ever seen, to the archery world !
I will never go back to an offset cable system either, thanks to OK Archery. :cheers:


----------

